
Dell's Impressive Android, Windows Phone 7 Handsets Leaked - jacquesm
http://www.pcworld.com/article/194749/dells_impressive_android_windows_phone_7_handsets_leaked.html
======
rauljara
Those renderings do look very nice. After seeing this
<http://9gag.com/gag/20351>, however, I have to say I've gotten pretty
skeptical of renderings.

~~~
jacquesm
That's a pretty damning video, it would be funny if it wasn't so sad. The
original nokia video should qualify as false advertising.

------
DrSprout
I really hope WinMo 7 doesn't go very far. The touchscreen-enabled web has
been significantly better since all they've really had to target is Webkit and
Opera. MS is going to have to allow at least one third-party browser, or get
IE9 ported to ARM, fully standard compliant very quickly. Otherwise all the
iPhone/Android targeting sites aren't going to work so well on Windows.

------
pavs
How is this impressive? Which part of this hardware/software or form factor is
impressive? Can anyone please point it out to me, after reading Engadget user
comments going gaga over this device and I am really confused. I can't help
but think that these bloggers are paid to rave about this device.

Note: I am not a mac fanboy in any stretch of imagination or don't own an
iPad.

~~~
buster
Impressive in that they look really good and have good hardware specs.

Impressive the same way that super expensive sport cars may be impressive to
people. At the end they are cars, but cars that drive 300+ km/h. ;)

~~~
pavs
I will argue that looking good is subjective because their form factor looks a
lot like a big sidekick which has been around since 2002. As for good
hardware, they have the same hardware as Nexus One which has been available
since the beginning of this year.

To draw your analogy, its like two cars being released 4 months apart, the new
one looks hideously ugly with same speed as the old one - but getting raving
positive reviews (without anyone even touching or driving it).

I am pretty confident that these are paid posts and staged leaks.

~~~
glhaynes
If you hang around these gadget blogs enough, you'll notice that _anything_
new will get a few comments saying "Ooooh this looks hot, it's just what I've
been waiting for! I'm gonna replace my xxx device with this as soon as it
comes out." ... Good for them, but it doesn't correlate _at all_ with actual
market success.

------
BonoboBoner
Too many phones have been lost in the last few days in my mind.

~~~
jacquesm
I think the 'leak' is now an official part of the PR curriculum.

------
Xixi
Q4 2010, seriously ? Seems more like a leak of vapor to me...

~~~
jacquesm
Q4 2010 starts in October, it could very well be they have a few of them now
but volume production is still months away.

Fabricating hardware is not a very fast process, typically a volume shipment
lags prototyping by a significant amount of time.

Looking at these if I were Apple I would not be too worried, but RIM has a bit
of a problem.

------
projecktzero
I just want an Android PDA(no phone) Is there any of those in the works?

~~~
jrockway
There are several. Here's one you can buy from Amazon:
[http://www.amazon.com/Archos-32-Internet-Tablet-
Android/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.com/Archos-32-Internet-Tablet-
Android/dp/B002OL2PLU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1271955162&sr=8-1)

There are many others that you can buy directly from China.

------
antidaily
FM radio??? Good God, why?

~~~
bockris
Many gyms have lots of TV's in front of the bank of bikes/treadmills etc. Each
one tuned to a different channel and a FM radio frequency below it. This
allows you to listen to the sound from the show you are watching.

